# FBI Busts 150 Suspected Pimps; Rescues 149 Child Prostitutes



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/nationwide-fbi-sex-trafficking-sting-nets-150-arrests/

At least there's that. Good job FBI.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Convict them and hang or shoot them, whichever works out cheapest.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow. And here I thought we lived in a first world country! Unbelievable it was so widespread.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

They are the lowest of the low. Shoot them.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

MO_cows said:


> Wow. And here I thought we lived in a first world country! Unbelievable it was so widespread.


Actually, they did this last year too. Similar results. It seems extremely widespread.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Was that an ankle bracelet on Bill last night?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree the adults involved in this deserve the absolute harshest possible sentence. I would have no problem with death sentences for all of them.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The scary thing is that most are runaways. 
That means that conditions at home were worse.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> The scary thing is that most are runaways.
> That means that conditions at home were worse.


They just thought that they were worse.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gapeach said:


> They just thought that they were worse.


Not true. In some homes it is worse than being on the street.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Or the parents threw them out.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> I agree the adults involved in this deserve the absolute harshest possible sentence. I would have no problem with death sentences for all of them.


Even using a gun?... firing squad?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

gapeach said:


> They just thought that they were worse.



If they thought that after being in the prostitute life it's true. 
Remember by definition runaways can run away.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> If they thought that after being in the prostitute life it's true.
> Remember by definition runaways can run away.


Then the FBI wouldn't have had to free them.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

where I want to said:


> Then the FBI wouldn't have had to free them.



What do you mean ?


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Just to put it all into perspective these "children" were mostly 16-17 year old runaways. These "children" are mostly over the age of consent in most states. If a 50 year old has sex with a willing 16 year old ( and maybe younger in many states ), there is no crime committed. Most of the cases in the article are just plain old prostitution busts.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oldshep said:


> Just to put it all into perspective these "children" were mostly 16-17 year old runaways. These "children" are mostly over the age of consent in most states. If a 50 year old has sex with a willing 16 year old ( and maybe younger in many states ), there is no crime committed. Most of the cases in the article are just plain old prostitution busts.


I don't understand- so being pimped out as a prostitute if you're 16-17 is OK?


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't understand- so being pimped out as a prostitute if you're 16-17 is OK?


No but its alot different than what the headline suggests. Most of these were 16-17 year old runaways who were of the legal age of consent and probably there willingly. Thats alot different than a bunch of actual children being kidnapped and forced into prostitution. I believe there was one case of a 12 year old child, the rest were teenage runaways over the age of consent.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oldshep said:


> No but its alot different than what the headline suggests. Most of these were 16-17 year old runaways who were of the legal age of consent and probably there willingly. Thats alot different than a bunch of actual children being kidnapped and forced into prostitution. I believe there was one case of a 12 year old child, the rest were teenage runaways over the age of consent.


I don't think sexual slavery has an age of consent, does it? 

No, it's not different, 16/17 year olds are minors (having not met the age of majority) and are forced to have sex with strangers. What part of that can be OK?


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't think sexual slavery has an age of consent, does it?
> 
> No, it's not different, 16/17 year olds are minors (having not met the age of majority) and are forced to have sex with strangers. What part of that can be OK?


What makes you think they are being forced? I seem to recall you arguing aggressively for a woman's right to choose based on her ownership over her body.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Oldshep said:


> Just to put it all into perspective these "children" were mostly 16-17 year old runaways. These "children" are mostly over the age of consent in most states. If a 50 year old has sex with a willing 16 year old ( and maybe younger in many states ), there is no crime committed. Most of the cases in the article are just plain old prostitution busts.


 A human trafficking operation in La Crosse last Friday led to the arrest of four people.

Members of the Coulee Region Children's Internet Protection Task Force teamed with local agencies to target human trafficking and underage prostitution.

Two women and one man were arrested on charges of prostitution, and a 43-year-old Onalaska man was arrested when he traveled to meet what he thought was a *14-year-old girl for sex.*

This was just 90 miles South of me.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

arabian knight said:


> A human trafficking operation in La Crosse last Friday led to the arrest of four people.
> 
> Members of the Coulee Region Children's Internet Protection Task Force teamed with local agencies to target human trafficking and underage prostitution.
> 
> ...


Under the age of consent.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oldshep said:


> What makes you think they are being forced? I seem to recall you arguing aggressively for a woman's right to choose based on her ownership over her body.


You got me there. I'm sure that are thousands of young people that line up to be prostitutes in a sexual slavery ring. 

Beyond that the age of consent varies from state to state. Plus if they don't consent to sex, it's rape.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Oldshep said:


> Under the age of consent.


 YES that is what this is all about UNDER the Age of consent


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

There may be fourteen year olds capable of making good choices but becoming a prostitute is good evidence that this child needs the protection of the law. 
Quibbles about about the details is a rationalization or excuse. There has to be a cut off somewhere and 14 is not it. Anywhere near it should be an embarassment of obvious self indulgence at other's expense.
I remember seeing a child porn picture involving 5 year olds in a news article. Could anyone really believe their own words that this is not causing harm to a child?


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> You got me there. I'm sure that are thousands of young people that line up to be prostitutes in a sexual slavery ring.
> 
> Beyond that the age of consent varies from state to state. Plus if they don't consent to sex, it's rape.


Agreed. My issue is with the headline which is more sensational than the facts of the article suggest.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

arabian knight said:


> YES that is what this is all about UNDER the Age of consent


Read the article, not just the headline.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> You got me there. I'm sure that are thousands of young people that line up to be prostitutes in a sexual slavery ring.
> 
> Beyond that the age of consent varies from state to state. Plus if they don't consent to sex, it's rape.


It would be interesting to know the ages of the girls and exactly how they were held as slaves. Keeping them detained with no freedom of movement would certainly qualify as slavery. If they were free to go to Walmart or whatever, I would view it differently. Pimps are another matter. Sometimes they are brutal but many are not and prostitutes often like having one to provide them some protection on the streets. There are several reasons young runaways end up in prostitution. Drugs, no job or working skills, and lack of self esteem are just a few.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Oldshep said:


> Under the age of consent.


Age of consent is valid in a one-on-one relationship. Throw it out the window when you are talking about coercing, manipulating or even forcing kids that young into prostitution. Probably start off getting them hooked on crack or meth, then they will do anything to feed the addiction and be easier to control. A very nasty business and glad to see it shut down whenever possible with harsh consequences for the puppet masters.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> You got me there. I'm sure that are thousands of young people that line up to be prostitutes in a sexual slavery ring.
> 
> Beyond that the age of consent varies from state to state. Plus if they don't consent to sex, it's rape.



They do. 
Look at ISIS. It's pretty extreme 

Don't you think there are more that desire paid sex under the caring protection of a good pimp ?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> They do.
> Look at ISIS. It's pretty extreme
> 
> Don't you think there are more that desire paid sex under the caring protection of a good pimp ?


Why bring religion into this? 

Do you think sexual slavery of teenagers is a good thing?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't think sexual slavery has an age of consent, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not different, 16/17 year olds are minors (having not met the age of majority) and are forced to have sex with strangers. What part of that can be OK?



Not much evidence of slavery. 
In some places 16/17 can concent to sex so in that case they are of age. 

I fact the entire story sounds like a FBI hey look at us news release more than actual crime fighting.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

poppy said:


> It would be interesting to know the ages of the girls and exactly how they were held as slaves. Keeping them detained with no freedom of movement would certainly qualify as slavery. If they were free to go to Walmart or whatever, I would view it differently. Pimps are another matter. Sometimes they are brutal but many are not and prostitutes often like having one to provide them some protection on the streets. There are several reasons young runaways end up in prostitution. Drugs, no job or working skills, and lack of self esteem are just a few.


It is fairly common for homeless women to hook up with one male for protection. But that is not the same as liking it. Somehow the idea of prostitutes "liking" a pimp to whom they pay a good part of their earnings solely for the privilege of keeping alive is another of the fictions people use for excusing the existence of it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> Not much evidence of slavery.
> In some places 16/17 can concent to sex so in that case they are of age.
> 
> I fact the entire story sounds like a FBI hey look at us news release more than actual crime fighting.


We'll find out if they broke the law when it goes to trial. In NY the age of consent is 17, not 16. And no one consents to rape so unless every single one of those human beings wanted to have sex at their pimp's whim, it's rape.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

There's nothing in the article that suggests that these kids were being held against there will, or were being forced or coerced to engage in prostitution. Moreover, the headline suggests that these are child sex slaves. But the content of the article suggest a prostitution ring with a few under-age girls.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oldshep said:


> There's nothing in the article that suggests that these kids were being held against there will, or were being forced or coerced to engage in prostitution. Moreover, the headline suggests that these are child sex slaves. But the content of the article suggest a prostitution ring with a few under-age girls.


If at least some of them weren't being help against their will, or under the age of consent, there wouldn't have been grounds to arrest the pimps, right?


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

I can write you guys a few volumes about teenage runaways, prostitution, pimps and the law enforcement system that feeds off of it.

Long before "Oldshep" was old, or a shepherd, I was a teenage runaway. At 16 I ran away from my vt farm life and took a bus to NYC. I lived on the streets for 3 years. My face was on a milk carton. Squatting, panhandling and selling dope was how boys like me lived. Prostitution, and panhandling were the way most of the girls did it. It isn't anything like the way it's portrayed. I never met one that was being "held captive" and forced by a pimp. They sought the pimps out fpr protection while choosing to prostitute themselves.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> If at least some of them weren't being help against their will, or under the age of consent, there wouldn't have been grounds to arrest the pimps, right?


Wrong. Its still a crime to be involved in prostitution.And being arrested and convicted are two different things


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oldshep said:


> I can tell write you guys a few volumes about teenage runaways, prostitution, pimps and the law enforcement system that feeds off of it.
> 
> Long before "Oldshep" was old, or a shepherd, I was a teenage runaway. At 16 I ran away from my vt farm life and took a bus to NYC. I lived on the streets for 3 years. My face was on a milk carton. Squatting, panhandling and selling dope was how boys like me lived. Prostitution, and panhandling were the way most of the girls did it. It isn't anything like the way it's portrayed. I never met one that was being "held captive" and forced by a pimp. They sought the pimps out fpr protection while choosing to prostitute themselves.


I appreciate your personal account, I truly do, but you have to admit that not everyone's experience is the same as yours.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oldshep said:


> Wrong. Its still a crime to be involved in prostitution.


You're right. And every single kid that was rescued wanted to be there. Right?  Dang. 

Done. It will come out at trial.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1) The age of consent should be 18, period. 

A person cannot buy cigarettes, lotto tickets; they are not considered 'adults' until they turn 18. 
They cannot rent a hotel room or apartment. 
They cannot carry a weapon. 
They cannot get into a strip club, porn shop or R rated movie.
SO WHY, if we do not think they are 'mature' enough to the do above; BUT WE THINK they are mature enough to give clear 'consent' to have sex?
Make it 18, period, across the whole USA. 
Boys will start to think twice about 'taking that green light' for fear her mom and dad will prosecute, and vice versa. 

2) People who are charged and convicted of such crimes (human trafficking; prostitution, etc) should get life in prison w/o parole. 
It takes a certain kind of person to do such a thing, and they cannot be 'rehabilitated'. 
Let your petty pot user out. Lock these heinous humans up so they do not reproduce or get the chance to do this again.

3) Thank the disgusting pornography industry for this disgusting sickening behavior.
All rivers were formed one drip at a time.
Porn over the decades have driven our nation deeper and deeper into deprivation. 
This is only the tip of the iceberg of sickness.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Oldshep said:


> I can write you guys a few volumes about teenage runaways, prostitution, pimps and the law enforcement system that feeds off of it.
> 
> Long before "Oldshep" was old, or a shepherd, I was a teenage runaway. At 16 I ran away from my vt farm life and took a bus to NYC. I lived on the streets for 3 years. My face was on a milk carton. Squatting, panhandling and selling dope was how boys like me lived. Prostitution, and panhandling were the way most of the girls did it. It isn't anything like the way it's portrayed. I never met one that was being "held captive" and forced by a pimp. They sought the pimps out fpr protection while choosing to prostitute themselves.


And you think that is ok? Selling drugs or prostitution?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

gapeach said:


> They are the lowest of the low. Shoot them.


In the belly, lettem bleed out slow and easy.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> I appreciate your personal account, I truly do, but you have to admit that not everyone's experience is the same as yours.



I didn't have old sheps experiance but I was in many of the same places and can attest that. What he says is the most common truth.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> 1)
> 
> 2) People who are charged and convicted of such crimes (human trafficking; prostitution, etc) should get life in prison w/o parole.
> It takes a certain kind of person to do such a thing, and they cannot be 'rehabilitated'.
> ...



I think such thinking is the problem. 
If the sex industry was STILL legal those needs would be safely taken care of with out risk to anyone. 
It's the outlawing that's caused so much risk to obtain something that is plentyful.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

The Age of Consent is simply an agreed upon age by society at large. 

In the U.S. we think of it as usually 17 or 18. England states that the Age of Consent is 16.

But I have become enlightened since reading much of what is written in GC. I know now that women are in complete control of their bodies, and they may do what they wish. I know that abortion is always an option for those pesky pregnancies that might occur. I know that much of the graft, corruption and crime which surrounds prostitution, can be made to go away by simply legalizing prostitution and drugs. I know that everyone is an individual unto himself, society is highly overrated and dodging hookers on street corners or stepping over junkies on the sidewalk does not effect the quality of life in any way. Ah, Utopia fast approaches.

Or maybe, if we are truly lucky, Revelations 22:20 - _20 He which testifieth these things saith, Surely I come quickly. Amen. Even so, come, Lord Jesus._


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oh, great. Now we get retaliatory prophetizing.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Oh, great. Now we get retaliatory prophetizing.


Come now, never let eye-rolling get in the way of the Truth.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Jolly said:


> The Age of Consent is simply an agreed upon age by society at large.
> 
> In the U.S. we think of it as usually 17 or 18. England states that the Age of Consent is 16.
> 
> ...


Instead of dodging that hooker why not just pay her for her evenings work and pick up the tab for her hotel room for the week? Instead of stepping over that junkie, get him up, feed him and make sure he has a safe place to sleep, medical treatment as needed? You know.... The kind of things Jesus would do. Or as one of my favorite Ts says "Be like the moon, reflect the son".


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

where I want to said:


> And you think that is ok? Selling drugs or prostitution?


I see nothing wrong with selling drugs..... Big pharma is making a bundle with their enterprises. I also see nothing wrong with a straight forward business arrangement between consenting adults. As "The Duke" said in the old movie "any woman who dedicates her life to making a lot of men happy instead of making one man miserable gets my vote!". :happy2:


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Instead of dodging that hooker why not just pay her for her evenings work and pick up the tab for her hotel room for the week? Instead of stepping over that junkie, get him up, feed him and make sure he has a safe place to sleep, medical treatment as needed? You know.... The kind of things Jesus would do. Or as one of my favorite Ts says "Be like the moon, reflect the son".


And how do you know I don't?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

The right hand is not to tell what the left hand is doing; because if you do? THAT is your reward.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Age of consent is 16 in the state of Indiana.* 

5343 days 

3652 days are spent from birth to age 10

1095 days are spent from age 11-13 (tween)

SO in 1095 days, (most of which are consumed by puberty) a human being is MATURE enough (in the state of Indiana) to make an 'informed and educated adult decision' to have sex?

And if you get pregnant on your 16th birthday; your 5343rd day on this earth; you are mature and responsible enough to carry a baby for 9 months (even though YOUR OWN BODY IS NOT FINISHED DEVELOPING) and before your 17th birthday you are a parent for the rest of your life OR you are 'mature enough' to make the decision to have an abortion that could mentally and physically effect you for the rest of your life?

At 16?

Are you serious?
16 year old's can't decide what they are wearing today and you expect them to make a 'mature' decision????

Just dumb. Dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> You're right. And every single kid that was rescued wanted to be there. Right?  Dang.
> 
> Done. It will come out at trial.


Let me just try to make my point better. Having gone over my previous posts I dont think I did a very good job. My point is that the headline gives the impression that there was a bunch of children, under the age of consent, who were being forced into a sort of sex slave situation. But when you read the article, there is absolutely nothing in there that suggests that they were being held by force and they even go on to say that MOST of the "children" were 17 year old runaways.

A seventeen year old runaway prostituting herself doesn't make headlines or create the shocked reaction that they are going for. The term you use use "rescued" is another one. They got BUSTED.

Again, there is nothing within the article to suggest that these girls are being held against their will. Nothing. That's just some speculation that is part of the spin. My experience is pretty extensive and first hand. I met dozens of teenage prostitutes in my lifetime and all of them were exactly where they chose to be. 

Here's the spin; Children being kidnapped and held against their will, forced to be sex slaves by evil pimps.

Here's the reality from my experience; 16-17 year old runaway who knows exactly what she is doing seeks out a network of protection. These protectors "pimps" are often young, dumb, uneducated street people who are as likely to be manipulated by the girls as not. Girls get "busted" and revert to victim status, get off without prosecution. Dummies who put themselves between the girls and danger take the rap as "sex slavers".

I'm just saying that I've seen these roles played out more than once. Read between the headlines and don't accept it at face value.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Jolly said:


> The Age of Consent is simply an agreed upon age by society at large.
> 
> In the U.S. we think of it as usually 17 or 18. England states that the Age of Consent is 16.
> [/I]


Age of consent here in VT is 16. It is 16 in other states as well.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oldshep said:


> Let me just try to make my point better. Having gone over my previous posts I dont think I did a very good job. My point is that the headline gives the impression that there was a bunch of children, under the age of consent, who were being forced into a sort of sex slave situation. But when you read the article, there is absolutely nothing in there that suggests that they were being held by force and they even go on to say that MOST of the "children" were 17 year old runaways.
> 
> A seventeen year old runaway prostituting herself doesn't make headlines or create the shocked reaction that they are going for. The term you use use "rescued" is another one. They got BUSTED.
> 
> ...



1. There is SO MUCH MORE than you simple cut and dried explanation, and the reason why this kind of thing continues to happen is because people like a "nice neat explanation to put a bow on" and move on.

2. They are children. Period Period Period.
Any man who thinks it's ok to have sex w/ a 16-21 year old when HE is old enough to be their father is sick in the head. Disgusting, perverted and should be branded on his forehead so we all know to keep our kids away from him. (( vise versa too ))

YMMV


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> 1. There is SO MUCH MORE than you simple cut and dried explanation, and the reason why this kind of thing continues to happen is because people like a "nice neat explanation to put a bow on" and move on.
> 
> 2. They are children. Period Period Period.
> Any man who thinks it's ok to have sex w/ a 16-21 year old when HE is old enough to be their father is sick in the head. Disgusting, perverted and should be branded on his forehead so we all know to keep our kids away from him. (( vise versa too ))
> ...


1. My point is that there IS so much more than the headline suggests, so there you have it right.

2. If you think having sex with a 16-21 year old is wrong then you should take that up with your state law and try to have the age of consent raised.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> 2. They are children. Period Period Period.
> Any man who thinks it's ok to have sex w/ a 16-21 year old when HE is old enough to be their father is sick in the head. Disgusting, perverted and should be branded on his forehead so we all know to keep our kids away from him. (( vise versa too ))
> 
> YMMV



Based on what ?
Your experiance ? Research ?
This nation has been built by couples made up of girls past puberty and men who had built a good net worth. 
I suppose you think that young girls should have sex with young boys who can't be responce able for the results ?
That's what we have now, it doesn't seem to be working out too well. 
Of course they should abstain right ? But you can't give kids toys and expect them not to play with them. 
What's wrong with the old way, we taught kids not to have married sex well before they could then expect them to marry responceably before they do.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

AS: you are entitled to your opinion.
I stand firm on mine.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oldshep said:


> 1. My point is that there IS so much more than the headline suggests, so there you have it right.
> 
> 2. If you think having sex with a 16-21 year old is wrong then you should take that up with your state law and try to have the age of consent raised.



What is happening is to be expected.
We are reaping what we have sown.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Jolly said:


> And how do you know I don't?


Your comment about dodging and stepping over them was my clue that you may not be taking care of them, but if you are caring for them and seeing to their needs I'm proud for you.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> *Age of consent is 16 in the state of Indiana.*
> 
> 5343 days
> 
> ...


Not necessarily dumb.... 16 years should be plenty of time for parents to teach kids how to be responsible adults if they would actually put forth the effort to be a teacher rather than a baby sitter. How many parents spend any time really teaching their kids about real life issues, or sex beyond the 20 minute "talk"? Or that anything to do with sex is wrong or dirty? I left home at age 15, worked, and earned my own living ever since, never rented out my body, picked anyone's pockets or picked up a gun and robbed anyone.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> AS: you are entitled to your opinion.
> I stand firm on mine.



Why ?
See that's how conversation and debate work. 
Otherwise it's just a poll.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Jolly said:


> And how do you know I don't?


Because you would have said so, plus the law of averages says you don't really even see any that you could positively identify


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Because you would have said so, plus the law of averages says you don't really even see any that you could positively identify


Well I've seen them numerous times passed out in my living room on a Sunday morning. I am always careful to step over or around them on my way to the kitchen to make coffee and breakfast.... It's easy to identify them.... Freinds and neighbors are like that.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Well I've seen them numerous times passed out in my living room on a Sunday morning. I am always careful to step over or around them on my way to the kitchen to make coffee and breakfast.... It's easy to identify them.... Freinds and neighbors are like that.



We need a LOL yeah me too button !


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Why ?
> See that's how conversation and debate work.
> Otherwise it's just a poll.


I already explained why......



> 5343 days
> 
> 3652 days are spent from birth to age 10
> 
> ...





> 1) The age of consent should be 18, period.
> 
> A person cannot buy cigarettes, lotto tickets; they are not considered 'adults' until they turn 18.
> They cannot rent a hotel room or apartment.
> ...


Kids run away.
Why?
Deplorable conditions at home; abuse, neglect, etc.
Something really bad is happening at home for a kid to pack up and head out into the streets.

Why else?
Because mom said no ice cream for breakfast, and they feel "oppressed" and they can make their "own decisions".

Either way, they are vunerable. They are NOT mature enough, nor do they have the ability to discern.

They are easy prey for monsters.
They are not thrown in chains and forced to have sex with 10 dirty old men a day.
No........their 'trust' is gained (if you notice, a lot of the traffickers are women). They are brain washed, manipulated; these monsters warp these kids minds into thinking what they are doing is "ok" and "if you just do this, you will get this thing, or worse........you will finally be loved".

It's sickening. 

These kids will forever be effected negatively. They are human beings, developing from children, to teens, to adults. When this process is interrupted with abusive unnatural input, it warps that process. Some kids never recover.

THAT is sickening.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Not necessarily dumb.... 16 years should be plenty of time for parents to teach kids how to be responsible adults if they would actually put forth the effort to be a teacher rather than a baby sitter.


YOU are so right.



> How many parents spend any time really teaching their kids about real life issues, or sex beyond the 20 minute "talk"? Or that anything to do with sex is wrong or dirty?


Well why should they? They SCHOOLS DO IT NOW.
The internet does it now. The TV and their peers do it now.
Ask 100 random kids who talked to them about sex the first time......betcha a dollar 75 will say someone other than their parents.



> I left home at age 15, worked, and earned my own living ever since,


What year was that?
How many channels on your TV were dedicated to porn / soft porn?
How many internet sites were porn?
How many 'dirty magazines' and 'adult stores' could you access?
What metropolitan city did you live in that allowed you to work at 15?



> never rented out my body, picked anyone's pockets or picked up a gun and robbed anyone.


I was out at 17.
Same thing; worked 2 jobs, paid my bills, didn't steal or flat back for my money......but that was DECADES ago.........and it does, make a difference.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> What year was that?
> How many channels on your TV were dedicated to porn / soft porn?
> How many internet sites were porn?
> How many 'dirty magazines' and 'adult stores' could you access?
> What metropolitan city did you live in that allowed you to work at 15?


Ok lessee now.... 1967.

Prior to leaving home there were two channels, both about equally dedicated to very soft porn.... June cleaver, Annette on the Mickey Mouse club and a few others were blatantly "hot"! Oh to be the lucky guy to cure Doris Day's everlasting virginity! Did that ever happen?

The Internet was still a gleam in Al Gores eye.

Dirty mags.... Sears & robuck catalogs placed in the out house for other purposes, a bit racier mags found under my "religious" uncles mattress which included some rather interesting snap shots of my aunt! 

Farm boy here, largest city I had seen was Boise Idaho... Went there once on a school field trip, first grade. Home town consisted of about a thousand.... On Easter Sunday.

By 1970 I had found my way to the city.... Arriving in down town Los Angeles east fifth grey hound station. Stepped over and around several junkies, was hit on by several prostitutes, both genders, could have purchased any number of watches, rings and handguns, one guy even offered up his pants for sale! That was in the half block walk to the corner where I was to be picked up by my new boss. Culture shock? Yeah maybe just a little.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Ok lessee now.... 1967.


I think you would agree, in 2015, it is a different world.
It's crappy, it's wrong, kids are coddled and pampered; etc.
But it is a different world.



> Prior to leaving home there were two channels, both about equally dedicated to very soft porn.... June cleaver, Annette on the Mickey Mouse club and a few others were blatantly "hot"! Oh to be the lucky guy to cure Doris Day's everlasting virginity! Did that ever happen?
> 
> The Internet was still a gleam in Al Gores eye.
> 
> Dirty mags.... Sears & robuck catalogs placed in the out house for other purposes, a bit racier mags found under my "religious" uncles mattress which included some rather interesting snap shots of my aunt!


So you would agree that although in 1967 Media was VERY different than what it is today......



> Farm boy here, largest city I had seen was Boise Idaho... Went there once on a school field trip, first grade. Home town consisted of about a thousand.... On Easter Sunday.
> 
> By 1970 I had found my way to the city.... Arriving in down town Los Angeles east fifth grey hound station. Stepped over and around several junkies, was hit on by several prostitutes, both genders, could have purchased any number of watches, rings and handguns, one guy even offered up his pants for sale! That was in the half block walk to the corner where I was to be picked up by my new boss. Culture shock? Yeah maybe just a little.


If a kid steps off the bus at the same stop you did, today in 2015, what will he/she see? Close to the same thing? Worse?


My point is this: what we did 50 years ago, we COULD do because it was a very different world.

Example: When my kids were 14,13,11 I called the Red Cross and asked what could we ALL do to volunteer. 
Sorry, they have to be 16. *I* could volunteer and they could 'color in coloring books in another room'.
I called Habitat for Humanity; same thing.
I called Wheeler Mission; same thing.
I called and called and called.........NO ONE would allow the kids to volunteer with me. Even to just 'rake leaves'.......

Our society is setting kids up for self absorbed terminal immaturity.
They could never do what we did when we were 15-17. (well most of them)


One thing remains the same.
ALL humans from birth on, seeks and needs to feel/be loved, needed, wanted, appreciated, etc.
ALL humans seek this out. 
Predators know this. And they prey on children using this basic human need.......and that makes them monsters.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

My wife's friend had an affair with her HS teacher. Teacher was 29, girl was 16. No sex crime but a "scandal" and the teacher was fired. The holier-than-thou mob slandered and ostracized him. 

Well, fast forward 10 years they just celebrated their 8th wedding anniversary and gave birth to their 3rd child. Although they had some financial trouble at first due to the wrong-headedness of the aforementioned mob, he has changed careers and does very well financially. By all accounts they are a wonderfully happy family, he is hardworking, she is dedicated to their children, and they are thriving. GOOD FOR THEM.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry shep. That's sick.

An almost 30 year old man attracted to a 16 year old child......
Gross, and wrong.
He is a predator.

She didn't get the chance to finish developing mentally, emotionally, and maturely.
She didn't get the chance to go to college, stand on her own two feet, etc.
He's got her at home, crankin' out babies, and makin' dinner......

A 30 year old man and a 16 year old child have nothing in common.
This is sickening. He is sickening.

http://crime.about.com/od/sex/p/pedophile.htm

*Characteristics of a Pedophile:*


Often the pedophile is male and over 30 years of age.
Single or with few friends in his age group.
If married, the relationship is more "companion" based with no sexual relations.
He is often vague about time gaps in employment which may indicate a loss in employment for questionable reasons or possible past incarceration.
*Pedophiles Often Prefer Children Close to Puberty:*


Pedophiles often have a specific age of child they target. Some prefer younger children, some older.
Often his environment or a special room will be decorated in child-like decor and will appeal to the age and sex of the child he is trying to entice.


Many pedophiles often prefer children close to puberty who are sexually inexperienced, but curious about sex.


Many pedophiles often prefer children close to puberty who are sexually inexperienced, but curious about sex.
*Pedophiles Work Around Children:*
The pedophile will often be employed in a position that involves daily contact with children. If not employed, he will put himself in a position to do volunteer work with children, often in a supervisory capacity such as sports coaching, contact sport instruction, unsupervised tutoring or a position where he has the opportunity to spend unsupervised time with a child.
*The Target Child:*
The pedophile often seeks out shy, handicapped, and withdrawn children, or those who come from troubled homes or under privileged homes. He then showers them with attention, gifts, taunting them with trips to desirable places like amusement parks, zoo's, concerts, the beach and other such places.
*Manipulation of the Innocent:*
Pedophiles work to master their manipulative skills and often unleash them on troubled children by first becoming their friend, building the the child's self esteem. They may refer to the child as special or mature, appealing to their need to be heard and understood then entice them with adult type activities that are often sexual in content such as x-rated movies or pictures. They offer them alcohol or drugs to hamper their ability to resist activities or recall events that occurred.
*Stockholm Syndrome:*
It is not unusual for the child to develop feelings for the predator and desire their approval and continued acceptance. They will compromise their innate ability to decipher good and bad behavior, ultimately justifying the criminal's bad behavior out of sympathy and concern for the adults welfare. This is often compared to Stockholm Syndrome - when victims become attached emotionally to their captors.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Sorry shep. That's sick.
> 
> An almost 30 year old man attracted to a 16 year old child......
> Gross, and wrong.
> ...



Well you can tell their children that, tell them that they never should have been born and that their parents were "wrong" for having them because you personally don't approve.

I think your views are what's sickening.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

All the more reason, for legalized (and regulated) prostitution.

Interesting how people are all for _government entrapment _- when it's a subject they agree with.

Is all of the under age prostitution forced? 



> There is a second, and apparently growing, form of prostitution that is apparently âvoluntaryâ and involves the exchange of âfavorsâ like dope, money or other presents. A study by Jessica Edwards, of the Pacific Institute for Research and Evaluation, found that an estimated 650,000 American teenagers exchange sex for favors. More surprising, more boys were likely to sell themselves than girls.


http://gvnet.com/childprostitution/USA.htm


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow Laura there's an awful lot of 16-year-old women out there and you won't recognize the fact. 
I also don't think you understand what a pedophile is. 
A pedophile is attracted to people that do not look sexually developed. 

For much of her adult life RenÃ©e Zellweger has attracted pedophiles. 
By the same token a 12-year-old who has developed breasts and hips will not attract a pedophile. 

For you to deny valuable contributions to this country made by couples with a female partner under the age of 18 is the result of that disgusting mental process of blaming others. People can be responsible adults at any age it is sad that parents do not teach their children to be responsible younger.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> Wow Laura there's an awful lot of 16-year-old women out there and you won't recognize the fact.
> I also don't think you understand what a pedophile is.
> A pedophile is attracted to people that do not look sexually developed.
> 
> ...


So if a kid has parents who have not provided dramatic life lessons at age 16, you think that gives some smarmy 52 year old the right to remedy the defect?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

No but it should


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I posted a link, and copied and pasted a bit of the description of a pedophile.
I am very clear on what a pedophile is and is not.

You and I disagree.

I wish I could find a link that gives 'common justifications' pedophiles give......because the list is long. Twisted, sick reasons, that normal healthy men and woman are horrified by.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Lemme get this straight in my own mind... It's bent , sick and twisted for a twenty or thirty year old man to be attracted to a well developed woman who happens to be 16.... But a guy closer to her own age being attracted to her for the very same reasons is A ok? Have I got that right?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Lemme get this straight in my own mind... It's bent , sick and twisted for a twenty or thirty year old man to be attracted to a well developed woman who happens to be 16.... But a guy closer to her own age being attracted to her for the very same reasons is A ok? Have I got that right?



A 30 (note thirty, 30, and man who has lived for 30 years) year old man, and a 16 year old child, have nothing in common.

She has not finished developing mentally, physically, etc.
She is still, a child.
Not like "hold my hand while we cross the road" child, but a young (very young) adult better known as a TEENager.......

Read the link I posted.




> http://crime.about.com/od/sex/p/pedophile.htm
> 
> *Characteristics of a Pedophile:*
> 
> ...


Google "grooming". 
This is what the creep does to gain a child's TRUST, so the can have his way with her.

A guy closer to her age is 'similar' as far as development, maturity, interests, etc. 
NOT a 30 year old (or older) man and a 16 year old child.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> A 30 (note thirty, 30, and man who has lived for 30 years) year old man, and a 16 year old child, have nothing in common.
> 
> She has not finished developing mentally, physically, etc.
> She is still, a child.
> ...


Read that list of grooming tactics again and note the similarities between a pedophiles methods and a "normal" adults methods of attracting another adults affections. Looks very similar to me.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Read that list of grooming tactics again and note the similarities between a pedophiles methods and a "normal" adults methods of attracting another adults affections. Looks very similar to me.


Well yeah, when it's not a 30 year old man 'grooming' a 16 year old child.

Courting -- wooing a woman / man that is close to your age, maturity level, life experiences, etc. is totally normal.

For an adult (30 and up) grooming a child 18 and under, is sick.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Well yeah, when it's not a 30 year old man 'grooming' a 16 year old child.
> 
> Courting -- wooing a woman / man that is close to your age, maturity level, life experiences, etc. is totally normal.
> 
> For an adult (30 and up) grooming a child 18 and under, is sick.


What about a fifty something woman who "grooms" a thirty y/o male? How does that work for you?


----------



## Targe (Sep 14, 2014)

gapeach said:


> They just thought that they were worse.


Excellent observation. Nobody who has ever seen or even truly studied the conditions of child prostitutes would think that most of them have it bad but better than it was at home.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

"Read that list of grooming tactics again and note the similarities between a pedophiles methods and a "normal" adults methods of attracting another adults affections. Looks very similar to me.-"



Most women sooner or later run into some sleazy tactics. Hopefully they will have had enough experience with nonsleazy to recognize that something stinks when approached by the other kind.
The trouble is that many, many adolescents are both resentful of parental restrictions and simultaneously pretty secure because they have been protected by the parents. That makes them extremely vulnerable to lies. They simply don't understand the possibilities and consequences. And don't recognize the stink for what it is.
That you don't feel bound to participate in protecting these children is clear. Why is unclear.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> What about a fifty something woman who "grooms" a thirty y/o male? How does that work for you?


Ewwwwww
Again
She has infinitely more life experience, maturity, etc. where as he is just breaking into the world.....

No, that does not work for me. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Targe (Sep 14, 2014)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Sorry shep. That's sick.
> 
> An almost 30 year old man attracted to a 16 year old child......
> Gross, and wrong.
> ...


For starters, you need to understand that a 30 year old who is attracted to a 16 year old is not a pedophile.

A pedophile is someone who is 16 years of age or old and who is sexually attracted to a child who has not reached puberty or is not yet through puberty.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Ewwwwww
> Again
> She has infinitely more life experience, maturity, etc. where as he is just breaking into the world.....
> 
> No, that does not work for me. Thank you for asking.


Thank you for your insight about my second wife. 
Now how about your thoughts about a fifty something male dating a thirty something female?


----------



## Targe (Sep 14, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Lemme get this straight in my own mind... It's bent , sick and twisted for a twenty or thirty year old man to be attracted to a well developed woman who happens to be 16.... But a guy closer to her own age being attracted to her for the very same reasons is A ok? Have I got that right?


I'm always bemused when some people screech that a 30 y/o man (and you'll notice that they usually go out of their way to emphasize that the 'perpetrator' is usually a man even though most recent cases of school teacher on underage student sex shows us that women are very likely if not just as likely to be the 'sexual predator') being attracted to a 16 year old female "child" is "sick", "depraved", "evil", etc....

...but many of those same people have told me that they think a 16 y/o female or even a 12 y/o girl should be able to have an abortion without her parents' consent or even notification. I find it bizarre that they think a 16 y/o female doesn't have the emotional maturity (or whatever) to decide to engage in a consensual relationship with a 30 y/o man...but a 12 y/o girl is perfectly capable of ridding herself of the result of a sexual encounter(s) without her parents' knowledge.

Many of those same people and I have had other discussions about the legitimacy of homosexuality as a "natural" sexual orientation since -as they claim- homosexual relations occur in nature, ergo they are "natural". They often point to our closest relatives in the animal world, chimpanzees and how they often have homosexual relationships. 

Of course, then I point out that yes, and they (chimpanzees) often regularly engage in rape, war, cannibalism, murder (including political assassination), etc. So if you're going to offer up chimpanzee behavior as a model or validation for human behavior, then shouldn't you "accept" ALL of the chimpanzee behavior as "natural" -?

The tie-in to this thread is that if we look to "nature", we see that it's "natural" for a female of breeding age (not trying to be crude, just succinct and I don't think it's necessary to tap dance on semantics in this case) to be courted by a male of any age. I'm not saying "that's the way it should be" only pointing out that's the way it among our closest relatives among animals and in fact, throughout "nature". Ergo: it's "natural".

As humans we can legislate what we consider to be "acceptable behavior" but a lot of what is labeled "unnatural" is simply a convenient form of attack. It wasn't that long ago that homosexuality was considered a treatable mental disease by psychiatrists. In 1973, the American Psychiatric Association declassified homosexuality as a mental disorder. The American Psychological Association Council of Representatives followed in 1975. Thereafter other major mental health organizations followed, including the World Health Organization in 1990.

It's only been in the last century or so IN THIS NATION that the idea of a 30yo man courting a 16yo woman became "evil". We can examine the reasons but for the most part, they can be traced to feminism. For that matter, it wasn't that long ago that any post-pubescent female was considered a woman or at least marriage-eligible. During the 19th century, the age of consent in the United States varied between 10 and 16, depending on the state and year. In most Islamic nations that is still the case.

I wonder if some of the people advocating that _"Stop being bigoted; you just need to learn about their culture!" _in another thread are ready to host a 35 year old Syrian man with his 13, 15, and 17 year old wives -?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Targe said:


> For starters, you need to understand that a 30 year old who is attracted to a 16 year old is not a pedophile.
> 
> A pedophile is someone who is 16 years of age or old and who is sexually attracted to a child who has not reached puberty or is not yet through puberty.


You may want to google search what a pedophile is.
I posted, and reposted just one site that says "yes" a 30 year old man that targets children after puberty BUT are sexually inexperienced is considered a pedophile.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> What about a fifty something woman who "grooms" a thirty y/o male? How does that work for you?


You asked how that worked for ME and I said ewwww.
Don't make it about you. You didn't ask me what was 'best' for you.
So........
YMMV.
And ewww for the second question also.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> And ewww for the second question also.


Well, that's one vote against me I spose. I guess I'm a nasty evil predator as I was 52 when I "groomed" my Yvonne who was such an innocent child of 38.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

52 and 38 are full grown adults.
It is possible that at 38 she could have MORE life experience than you.
52 to 38 you are full grown adults.
If that works, great. You are both full blown adults.
I am glad it works for you.

Again, if you were 52 and 'grooming' a 22 year old, yeah, I would say your are pretty icky. 
If you were 52 and grooming a 16 year old, I'd say you need to be locked up cause there's something really wrong w/ you.

If a 30 year old man showed up at the door, for my 16 year old daughter?
He'd be met with one warning shot. Just one.
Then I would rain down h. e. double on his head if he ever contacted her again.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> 52 and 38 are full grown adults.
> It is possible that at 38 she could have MORE life experience than you.
> 52 to 38 you are full grown adults.
> If that works, great. You are both full blown adults.
> ...


No worries about a 52 y/o me grooming your 16 y/o daughter as that could never happen... Coz I'm 64 and my Yvonne would have done kilt me long before you could find and load yer gun!


----------



## Targe (Sep 14, 2014)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> You may want to google search what a pedophile is.


You mean like these:

Pedophilia or paedophilia is a psychiatric disorder in which an adult or older adolescent experiences a primary or exclusive sexual attraction to prepubescent children, *generally age 11 years or younger*.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedophilia

A pedophile is a person who has a sustained sexual orientation toward children, *generally aged 13 or younger*...
http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/features/explaining-pedophilia

Pedophilia is defined as the fantasy or act of sexual activity with *prepubescent children*.
https://www.psychologytoday.com/conditions/pedophilia




Laura Zone 10 said:


> I posted, and reposted just one site that says "yes" a 30 year old man that targets children after puberty BUT are sexually inexperienced is considered a pedophile.


Okay, first of all, you changed the specifics of what makes a pedophile. You originally stated: _"An almost 30 year old man attracted to a 16 year old child..."_ NOW you've changed it to "_a 30 year old man that targets children after puberty BUT are sexually inexperienced is considered a pedophile"_.

Regardless, if you're referring to THIS link that you posted: http://crime.about.com/od/sex/p/pedophile.htm
Then no...there's nothing at that link that addresses the specifics of "a 30 year old man" and "a 16 year old child".

I agree that ANYONE -regardless of age- who targets ANYONE -regardless of age- who is not emotionally mature to enter a knowing, consensual sexual relationship is a "predator". But again, that was not your original claim.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> No worries about a 52 y/o me grooming your 16 y/o daughter as that could never happen... Coz I'm 64 and my Yvonne would have done kilt me long before you could find and load yer gun!



I still need that LOL right on button.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorry Laura but I think it's pretty common that every thing a man seeks in a woman is better the younger they are and everything a woman seeks is better older. 

Laura I'd like to know why this is your hot button issue ? Have you been jilted for a younger woman.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Sorry Laura but I think it's pretty common that every thing a man seeks in a woman is better the younger they are and everything a woman seeks is better older.
> 
> Laura I'd like to know why this is your hot button issue ? Have you been jilted for a younger woman.


Maybe I was molested by an older man.
You are rude, and hateful.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Targe said:


> You mean like these:
> 
> Pedophilia or paedophilia is a psychiatric disorder in which an adult or older adolescent experiences a primary or exclusive sexual attraction to prepubescent children, *generally age 11 years or younger*.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedophilia
> ...


With your bolded comment I completely agree.
This was the site I was referring too. Maybe it's 'junk' information.

http://crime.about.com/od/sex/p/pedophile.htm

*Characteristics of a Pedophile:*


Often the pedophile is male and over 30 years of age.
Single or with few friends in his age group.
If married, the relationship is more "companion" based with no sexual relations.
He is often vague about time gaps in employment which may indicate a loss in employment for questionable reasons or possible past incarceration.
*Pedophiles Often Prefer Children Close to Puberty:*


Pedophiles often have a specific age of child they target. Some prefer younger children, some older.
Often his environment or a special room will be decorated in child-like decor and will appeal to the age and sex of the child he is trying to entice.


Many pedophiles often prefer children close to puberty who are sexually inexperienced, but curious about sex.


Many pedophiles often prefer children close to puberty who are sexually inexperienced, but curious about sex.
*Pedophiles Work Around Children:*
The pedophile will often be employed in a position that involves daily contact with children. If not employed, he will put himself in a position to do volunteer work with children, often in a supervisory capacity such as sports coaching, contact sport instruction, unsupervised tutoring or a position where he has the opportunity to spend unsupervised time with a child.
*The Target Child:*
The pedophile often seeks out shy, handicapped, and withdrawn children, or those who come from troubled homes or under privileged homes. He then showers them with attention, gifts, taunting them with trips to desirable places like amusement parks, zoo's, concerts, the beach and other such places.
*Manipulation of the Innocent:*
Pedophiles work to master their manipulative skills and often unleash them on troubled children by first becoming their friend, building the the child's self esteem. They may refer to the child as special or mature, appealing to their need to be heard and understood then entice them with adult type activities that are often sexual in content such as x-rated movies or pictures. They offer them alcohol or drugs to hamper their ability to resist activities or recall events that occurred.
*Stockholm Syndrome:*
It is not unusual for the child to develop feelings for the predator and desire their approval and continued acceptance. They will compromise their innate ability to decipher good and bad behavior, ultimately justifying the criminal's bad behavior out of sympathy and concern for the adults welfare. This is often compared to Stockholm Syndrome - when victims become attached emotionally to their captors.


----------



## Targe (Sep 14, 2014)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> With your bolded comment I completely agree.
> This was the site I was referring too. Maybe it's 'junk' information.
> 
> http://crime.about.com/od/sex/p/pedophile.htm


Yes, that's the site you posted previously and the link to which I included in my response to your post. You can continue to post it and repost it but there's nothing in there that unequivocally states "a 30 year old who is attracted to a 16 year old is a pedophile".

Again, as I pointed out earlier: a pedophile is someone who is attracted to a younger person who is pre-pubescent or "just" pubescent. 

We can argue the merits, immorality, illegality, etc. of a 30 y/o being attracted to a 16 y/o all day long...but that's a different argument and it's not one about pedophiles.


----------



## Targe (Sep 14, 2014)

AmericanStand said:


> Sorry Laura but I think it's pretty common that every thing a man seeks in a woman is better the younger they are and everything a woman seeks is better older.
> 
> Laura I'd like to know why this is your hot button issue ? Have you been jilted for a younger woman.


Those are generalizations but there is truth in them...at least as truthful as the generalizations about men made at websites such as the one L posted.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I must be touching a lot of nerves here........
Cause there are an awful lot of people who thinks it's ok for a 30 year old to have sex with a 16 year old.......

Maybe everyone else had different life experiences and it worked out of them?
IDK


----------



## Targe (Sep 14, 2014)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I must be touching a lot of nerves here........
> Cause there are an awful lot of people who thinks it's ok for a 30 year old to have sex with a 16 year old.......


Can you cite an example of someone who stated that opinion? I'm concerned that I'm not getting "the FULL Homesteadingtoday.com experience" since you seem to be seeing posts that I'm not based on your reference to posts that do not appear in the thread(s) I'm reading.

My point is simple: a 30 y/o man being sexually attracted to a sexually mature 16 y/o female is NOT "unnatural". It's very "natural", as far as that goes. In our society, we legislate morality, though, and say that's not  acceptable or legal. In many other societies it's not only "natural" but legal if not actually desirable. Many of those societies are the same "other cultures" that our "liberal" friends tell us we should study and understand. 

Regardless, that's not the same as a 30 y/o man being sexually attracted to a 2 year old infant or an 11 year old pre-pubescent child. THAT is a pedophile and it's not only illegal it's unnatural. 

Just saying.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Maybe I was molested by an older man.
> You are rude, and hateful.



I am sorry to be seen that way. I actually think of you as one of my favorites here so I am shamed to be seen by you as hateful. I certainly don't mean it that way. 
Rude ? Possibly Perhaps even probably I apparently lack the part that identifies how things are perceived as rude. 
In any case please accept my apology for I am deeply sorry


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Targe said:


> Those are generalizations but there is truth in them...at least as truthful as the generalizations about men made at websites such as the one L posted.



True definitely a generalization. 
But a good perusal of advertising seems to back them up. 
Great women are depicted as just of childbearing age with flawless skin and lots of vitality. 

On the other hand the most interesting man in the world is shown a a graybeard of means. 

Personally I like my women to be past the young dingbat stage , I'm not willing to put up with that no matter how flawless they are otherwise.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Targe said:


> Can you cite an example of someone who stated that opinion? I'm concerned that I'm not getting "the FULL Homesteadingtoday.com experience" since you seem to be seeing posts that I'm not based on your reference to posts that do not appear in the thread(s) I'm reading.
> 
> My point is simple: a 30 y/o man being sexually attracted to a sexually mature 16 y/o female is NOT "unnatural". It's very "natural", as far as that goes. In our society, we legislate morality, though, and say that's not  acceptable or legal. In many other societies it's not only "natural" but legal if not actually desirable. Many of those societies are the same "other cultures" that our "liberal" friends tell us we should study and understand.
> 
> ...


If man is only- literally only- a breeding machine, then your point is valid. As would be the same point of crapping in the middle of the sidewalk when the urge hits. It works fine for the crapper but could be dangerous for surrounding people.
It's telling that the only consideration in such "points" is the feeling of the person doing damage and not a thought is spared for the collateral damage of such self centered nonthinking.
Just saying.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

where I want to said:


> *If man is only- literally only- a breeding machine, then your point is valid. *As would be the same point of crapping in the middle of the sidewalk when the urge hits. It works fine for the crapper but could be dangerous for surrounding people.
> It's telling that the only consideration in such "points" is the feeling of the person doing damage and not a thought is spared for the collateral damage of such self centered nonthinking.
> Just saying.


If you know of some greater purpose for mankind please share. People seem to be designed well to that end and not much more. :shrug:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> If you know of some greater purpose for mankind please share. People seem to be designed well to that end and not much more. :shrug:


Then the basic point is not just breeding at every opportunity. It is also making the society functional so children are better better able to survive to reproduce in their turn. A tactic favored by many successful species. 
Otherwise volume of offspring is the key- just to ensure survival of some, many times more are created and lost. And those species don't waste time on internet forums. Nor is intelligence a benefit- probably a liability. Just persistence.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

where I want to said:


> Then the basic point is not just breeding at every opportunity. It is also making the society functional so children are better better able to survive to reproduce in their turn. A tactic favored by many successful species.
> Otherwise volume of offspring is the key- just to ensure survival of some, many times more are created and lost. And those species don't waste time on internet forums. Nor is intelligence a benefit- probably a liability. Just persistence.


So, in a nutshell, you know of no greater purpose for mankind than reproduction?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Of course not. 

Without reproduction all is for naught. 

There would be no one here to appreciate the arts or nature. No one to learn or discover.


----------



## brreitsma (Jan 14, 2003)

Actually who pimps are would surprise you. It harder to catch them but prostitution in certain locations can actually be a family business where essentially all or most of the females in a family are in it and it's older siblings, cousins, mom's, aunt's, grandma's breaking the younger family member's into the trade just as they were and it's the men of the family who are the enforcement arm if there is theft, refusal to pay or violence from a customer as well as serving to line up business at times.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> True definitely a generalization.
> But a good perusal of advertising seems to back them up.
> Great women are depicted as just of childbearing age with flawless skin and lots of vitality.
> 
> ...


its been my experience that old dingbats are no better than young ones.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol YH I disagree old dingbats have years of experience perfecting their craft.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> So, in a nutshell, you know of no greater purpose for mankind than reproduction?


Nonsense. Maybe the purpose of any species is it's entertainment value to the gods and reproduction is the means to achieve a long lasting laugh.
Maybe not. 
The point is that indiscriminate breeding produces chaos that inhibits survival and is dangerous in its way to the survival of the species.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

where I want to said:


> Nonsense. Maybe the purpose of any species is it's entertainment value to the gods and reproduction is the means to achieve a long lasting laugh.
> Maybe not.
> The point is that indiscriminate breeding produces chaos that inhibits survival and is dangerous in its way to the survival of the species.


That might be our purpose, but I've no evidence to back it up. As to indescriminate breeding habits..... Seven billion and growing.... :grin:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> That might be our purpose, but I've no evidence to back it up. As to indescriminate breeding habits..... Seven billion and growing.... :grin:


And you think this is a good thing?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

where I want to said:


> And you think this is a good thing?


Didn't say either way, good or bad, just that it's how it is, not likely that our specie will be going extinct due to indescriminate breeding habits. :grin:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Didn't say either way, good or bad, just that it's how it is, not likely that our specie will be going extinct due to indescriminate breeding habits. :grin:


Ok- let's take it out a bit. 

Indiscriminant breeding- tends to create children from a large proportion of more incompetent parents- ie those who can't manage birth control. So there would be an increase in genetic tendencies to incompetence. 
Then society would have to deal with the increasing burden of this incompetence. Even a culture that has turned on the competent to glorify the incompetent. A real drag on survival.
Now such a level of incompetence could reach a tipping point of collapse. But more likely is an influx and subsequent domination of those who do have the competence to have a viable, expanding society. 
So there comes the reality- either shape up or be shipped out. There is no cruising for societies.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

where I want to said:


> Ok- let's take it out a bit.
> 
> Indiscriminant breeding- tends to create children from a large proportion of more incompetent parents- ie those who can't manage birth control. So there would be an increase in genetic tendencies to incompetence.
> Then society would have to deal with the increasing burden of this incompetence. Even a culture that has turned on the competent to glorify the incompetent. A real drag on survival.
> ...


While I agree with your logic, I see that reality disputes it... 7 billion and growing by the day.


----------

